# [SOLVED] What RAM for Celeron Desktop



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

For Main Memory in Booklet says: 
DIMM Slots x 2
Supports DDR2 533 / 667
Each DIMM supports 256/512MB 1GB/2GB Max: 4GB
Single channel Mode DDR2 memory module
Registered DIMM & ECC DIMM is not supported.

(OEM who installed MB - well, lets just say I will not go to him again.)

So I need help. :4-dontkno When looking - the RAMs have other 'stuff' in descriptions so I get mixed up.

Please help. And Thank You!ray:


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: What RAM for Celeron Desktop*

What is the brand and model of your motherboard? Check with Everest: http://www.lavalys.com/products/download.php?ps=UE&lang=en

Then check on the manufacturer's website for compatible modules.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: What RAM for Celeron Desktop*

Oh, sorry. Motherboard is
Intel P4M900-M4 (on booklet) OEM wrote inside - ATI Vision TEK 925?(can't read) & r28MBPCI
Computer Control Panel screen - tab-General says is Intel Celeron CPU 2.13GHz
Invoice says - Biostar P4M900-M4 VIA Skt 478 MATX Board, Video

Is this what you need? Thank you,


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: What RAM for Celeron Desktop*

Found this:
*MemoryStore 5/20/08*
Manufacturer	BIOSTAR Group
Model	P4M90-M4
Version	Ver:1.0
Motherboard Make	BIOSTAR Group
Motherboard Model	P4M90-M4
Motherboard Ver.	Ver:1.0
Processor	Intel Celeron 2.13Ghz
Memory	2 slots: 256 MB, empty,
(Above gave me more information - but I have had Crucial RAM before)
AND
*Crucial.com SCAN 5/20/08*
•	Maximum Memory Capacity: 1024 MB 
•	Currently Installed Memory: 256 MB 
•	Available Memory Slots: 1 
•	Number of Banks: 2 
•	Dual Channel Support: N.A. 
•	CPU Manufacturer: GenuineIntel 
•	CPU Family: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.13GHz Model 4, Stepping 1 
•	CPU Speed: 2133 MHz 


So what do i look for to buy the Memory. Plug & Play and I can install. Just too afraid to install a complete motherboard. Maybe one day.
I just do not want to buy the wrong RAM.
Thx,


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: What RAM for Celeron Desktop*

Yep, your motherboard is a Biostar P4M900-M4. Don't worry about the "ATI Vision TEK 925?(can't read) & r28MBPCI" that's your graphics card, which I believe should read "ATI VisionTek 9250 128MB PCI". If you have your manual, take a look inside to see if it has a page of recommended compatible memory modules. You can get the manual from here if you don't have it: http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en-us/mb/content.php?S_ID=283

If it doesn't seem to specify anything I would recommend modules from well-known manufacturers like Corsair. Basically they should be DDR2, and only get two sticks because your board only has two slots. Also they should run at 667MHz for best compatibility and speed.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: What RAM for Celeron Desktop*

Copied from the manual (booklet) is in my first entry.
It's when I've checking out DDR2 memories they have things like PC5300 or some other # and some other stuff that throws me off.
I've never heard of Corsair.
Have heard of Crucial, though. Is there a list of the best memory manufacturers??
thank you.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: What RAM for Celeron Desktop*

I can't afford 2 - 2GB right now. Should by end of summer but I really gotta get some memory.
Can I have the current 190/256MG in one slot and 1 or 2 GB in the other or do both slots have to be the same.
Thanks again.


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: What RAM for Celeron Desktop*

OK so now I'm thinking there isn't list of compatible modules. Most sticks from well-known manufacturers should work fine, as long as they are DDR2 and can run at 667MHz.

Haven't heard of Corsair? They are one of the most reputable memory companies and highly recommended.

EDIT: Look for RAM similar to these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145098

EDIT 2: Sorry, didn't notice you post when I was typing up this one. Generally you shouldn't mix different modules, as they can cause incompatibilities, and also not as fast as a matched pair running in dual-channel mode. If you're short on cash a 2x 512MB kit (1GB total) should be pretty decent, or you could save up for 2GB. 256MB just doesn't cut it for Windows XP. Check out these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145040 They're backwards compatible and can run at 667MHz in your motherboard.


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: What RAM for Celeron Desktop*

Very helpful. I've also read the "Before You Buy Memory" on this site. Found out I really should only get 2GB. So I'll get Two of the 1GB.

But here I am ready to buy and I see SDRAM, SO-DRAM FB-DIMM 
and PC2-5400 instead of the usual PC2-5300 (this was at TigerDirect - never could get anyone to talk to there) I was looking at a Patriot brand there but it has PC5400???

Using this little bitty memory that is on my new MB is pathetic.... Help


----------



## bmsbms29 (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: What RAM for Celeron Desktop*

Ok, - I went to corsair.com Found my memory. Found it on right side with places to purchase - Clicked on TigerDirect. I called to check on the PC5400 compared to the PC5300 & was told it just depends on manufacturer but were the same.

So I order two (2) 1GM and I couldn't have done it without you.

I owe you & will be sending it soon. I want to make certain you stay around for us.

Thank you so much for being here for us.

****************If it is worth it - It is worth paying for!*******************


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: What RAM for Celeron Desktop*

Yeah PC5300 and PC5400 are pretty much the same thing. No worries, keep us posted on how you go with them. :wave:


----------

